# ,

## T_Astra

!
   ,        31.12.2019    ,  ,      "            30.06.2019 .,     -    ".     15.07.2019  .             15           ,    .       ?  ,              ,   . ,  ,                   ,  ,       .     , , ? (    ). :Redface:

----------


## 13

15.07.19      ,     .   .          .

----------


## T_Astra

> 15.07.19      ,     .   .          .


 15.07.19   .

----------


## 13

*T_Astra*,   -?

----------


## T_Astra

> *T_Astra*,   -?


  .   .      ,    .
     ?    ?

----------

> .   .      ,    .
>      ?    ?


 ,   , ..

----------


## T_Astra

> ,   , ..


  ?     ..

----------

> !
>    ,        31.12.2019    ,  ,      "            30.06.2019 .,     -    ".     15.07.2019  .             15           ,    .       ?  ,              ,   . ,  ,                   ,  ,       .     , , ? (    ).


     /    ,  ,      (   31/12/17 ,    18),    15    ,   15        /.      .

----------

